# Cheese Scones Recipe



## csalt (May 16, 2007)

Tiny Cheese, Onion and Olive Scones from Delia Online

I made these today to have when our neighbours came round for a coffee. They are really *very *good. I served some with herby cream cheese on them and some with little squares of ham, with some olives and cherry tomatoes on cocktail sticks. Mmmmmm nice!


----------



## turtledove (May 16, 2007)

Looks like a great recipe! Thank you for the link and review; sounds like something for this weekend.


----------



## turtledove (May 19, 2007)

These are so scumptious!!!!! I made them yesterday and will be making them again today; thank you again for the link!


----------



## csalt (May 19, 2007)

The only problem TD is that they don't keep well, you need to eat them same day.
We had a few over and they were only nice if reheated.
Definitely a same day job!!


----------



## turtledove (May 19, 2007)

Well....there weren't any leftover! That is why I need to make more today. They are just right, IMHO.


----------

